# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Ruger's New LCP II .380acp (Major Upgrades)

## DonGlock26



----------

Jehoshaphat (10-07-2016),Quark (10-07-2016),Rutabaga (10-07-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## Rutabaga

> 



its a nice pocket size pistol...ruger makes a great firearm...

i looked at the taurus "curve" also, but the reviews were not convincing of its reliability...

thanks!

----------

DonGlock26 (10-07-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

I have a LCP 1st generation. I'm definitely getting one of these upgraded LCP's. 
It has the features that I wanted. I was tempted to try a Taurus PT738, but
I'll stick with Ruger now.

----------

Rutabaga (10-07-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> *The Ruger .380 LCP Reborn: The New LCP II—Full Review.*
> 
> _by_ DENNIS ADLER _on_ OCTOBER 6, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Big Dummy (10-07-2016),Rutabaga (10-07-2016)

----------


## Rutabaga

i live where its hardly ever necessary to wear any more than shorts and shirt...trying to hide a full frame semi. or even a smaller no exposed hammer wheel gun is uncomfortable, bulky and a pain no matter where you put it...front pocket holsters/guns are like carrying a gun in your front pocket...kinda stands out and pulls your shorts down...i carry a 5 shot American arms stainless 22 magnum revolver..it almost fits in a watch pocket, but i can still hit a can a 25 ft..molded leather holster thats almost invisible when on the belt...i've been looking for a small frame auto in 9mm or 380...

this one looks good...

btw,,glocks are just too big for my purpose...as is most everything...

----------

DonGlock26 (10-07-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

The LCP is a true pocket pistol in a medium caliber. The smallest 9mm that I have is a PM9 and I can pocket carry it, but
it prints like a thick wallet. The LCP disappears in pockets and is light enough to carry all day in workout shorts.
There is no reason to be unarmed with a LCP. 

I also think it is important to be armed at home. A retired friend of mine shot a burglar who kicked in his door on a weekday morning.

----------

Rutabaga (10-07-2016)

----------


## Rutabaga

> The LCP is a true pocket pistol in a medium caliber. The smallest 9mm that I have is a PM9 and I can pocket carry it, but
> it prints like a thick wallet. The LCP disappears in pockets and is light enough to carry all day in workout shorts.
> There is no reason to be unarmed with a LCP. 
> 
> I also think it is important to be armed at home. A retired friend of mine shot a burglar who kicked in his door on a weekday morning.



no matter where i am on my property,,if im not carrying i have a firearm within reach...hidden but easily accessible...same in all vehicles,,and they stay in them...a magnet holder or rod holder, many ways to conceal from prying eyes or sticky fingers...

----------

DonGlock26 (10-07-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

Original LCP viewed with Kahr PM9 and snubby 2" revolver.

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

